# Phreckle's Babies



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well here they are... All 10 of Phreckles babies at day 5. They were very unexpected but we're happy they're here.




































They're starting to get pigment on their skin and their ears aren't flat against their heads anymore.









Looks like I might be getting some solids, brokens and maybe even a couple pews?? Kinda too early to tell for sure but that's my guess. There is definitely some pink eyed ones in there.









So many!









Here's dad! Pretty sure he's just considered a broken black or is it a rump black? Help me out here people, I suck at this stuff! :lol:

















And here's the awesome first time momma. And I've been told she's a diluted black? But I guess she'd be a 'broken' because she has white spots on her tummy?

_There they are! Let me know what you think of them  And if you have any ideas with color/markings on any of them let me know _


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Daddy's a broken / marked black, and momma's a marked poor black or at least a poor black that will produce marked babies. I'd be surprised if you don't have at least a couple of marked babies... that's probably what the pinkest ones are. And then you'll probably have some that are simply black... then maybe you'll also have some surprises! Awesome pictures... can't wait to see how they develop! That *is* a big litter!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Dad is a piebald black, not a broken black.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Dad is a piebald black, not a broken black.


I'm sorry.. I don't think I know the different between the two! Would you mind telling me the different between a broken and piebald mouse, please? I'm still pretty new as well


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Rhasputin*
Ahhh, I knew it wasn't a complete solid. I didn't know how to describe it because he looks gray but upclose he's really black. I'm very curious to see the babies markings.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Just mouse - Broken is a type of piebald. A broken mouse has to have a specific pattern of spots. 

Piebald just means coloured spots on a white back ground in any pattern.

If mom has a white spot she would also be considered piebald.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a better one of dad


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Dad is overmarked black merle.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

jessilynn said:


> Dad is overmarked black merle.


Ah! So what is he?? Confusing...


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Just mouse - Broken is a type of piebald. A broken mouse has to have a specific pattern of spots.
> 
> Piebald just means coloured spots on a white back ground in any pattern.
> 
> If mom has a white spot she would also be considered piebald.


Ah cool thank you. I'd heard the two words passed around and I never quite got the difference between the two.

And also, merle is a color pattern that involves a dark and light roan color being on one mouse, like black and the greyish color. I have a broken merle doe


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's the babies today at six days old. They're starting to grow little hairs 
























Pretty happy with the markings on these guys so far


----------

